# all american peptides



## Kcstreetracer (Oct 24, 2016)

does anyone have any experience with all american peptides? they have a a really good rating on eroids and good prices, just curious before i place a order. thanks.


mods feel free to delete this if it isn't allowed


----------



## RustyShackelford (Oct 24, 2016)

I would not base my decision on eroids ratings. 
Never have used them. 
Good luck.


----------



## Lola Zphc (Dec 4, 2016)

Kcstreetracer said:


> does anyone have any experience with all american peptides? they have a a really good rating on eroids and good prices, just curious before i place a order. thanks.
> 
> 
> mods feel free to delete this if it isn't allowed



Depend what peptides you want to order.


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 4, 2016)

yes i have and it was g2g (exmastane)


----------

